# Selling two Eheim 4.3G Nano Fish Tanks / two bettas up for adoption



## chocolateturtle

Long story short - wasn't suppose to have more than 2 fish tanks in my apt and my landlord isn't happy and wants them out. I have two Eheim nano tanks 4.3 gallon up for sale, asking $75 each which includes the complete set up (light, tank, filter). These are high quality rimless tanks, thick 5mm glass, comes with glass lids - the lights alone are $50 each. Local pick up preferably, I'm in the SF Bay Area in Calif. 










I have also have three bettas that'll need to be rehomed, all I ask is the buyer pays for the shipping cost+materials ($13 priority mail+7 foam+2.50 heat pack). They're fairly young~ 6 months old.

Adam - Halfmoon king betta, very fiesty! I love him and absolutely healthy. He would do well in a 4+ gallon tank.

















Thai - Actually got him from aquabid - beautiful markings, fairly young ~ 3 months old. 

















Atlas - White/Marble Delta, sorry for the bad pictures, was cleaning his tank. He's a very active guy as well, follows your finger


----------



## cakes488

The landlord has a problem with a couple of 4 gallon tanks..


----------



## chocolateturtle

Well, I had 5 tanks total, two 4.3 gallon tanks, two 3 gallon tanks and one 2.5 gallon tanks  Guess that was too much for her.


----------



## Shidohari

Could have been worse, you could have had a 60 gallon tank, then she'd have plenty more to say.

Sorry to hear you have to rehome everyone. I hope you can find buyers close to you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I live on the wrong coast so can't snag those tanks..the cost of shipping would probably make it about as much as it is to get new :/
Consider also posting the tank for sale on aquabid.com, possibly ebay (ebay takes a % of profit), you can also try cregslist but be careful with the meeting to sell(meet in active public place and take someone with you).


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

A great place to meet for Craigslist or any other site is police stations. My local station recommends it actually.

I love both Thai and Atlas... but I just don't have the space for any more permanent pets :/


----------



## BettaStarter24

Wish I had room. Out of curiosity how's Sharkie doing? That was what you named that giant right?


----------



## BlueInkFish

Dang, I'm really tempted into buying this tank. I've been looking all over for rimless tanks like these. I unfortunately don't have enough funds and the drive is about 1-2 hours. Which I don't mind, but I unfortunately cannot drive. I wish you the best of luck finding homes for your beautiful fish, and the tanks to.


----------



## chocolateturtle

I'm able to keep the other two bettas, Sharkie was rehomed with a friend since my landlord restricted me to have two 3 gallon tanks at most and sharkie required a bigger tank  and these guys are left. Yes, I would move out but the bay area housing is so limited (too much demand, not enough supply of housing).


----------



## BettaStarter24

ah, I didn't see him and was worried he didn't make it, he is definitely a beauty. Good luck finding homes for these guys, wish I could help!


----------



## cakes488

This is a legal apartment you are living in?

Yes I could understand a landlord not liking a large tank in the apartment...but these small tanks...seriously? I'm sorry but this landlord is really ridiculous. 
Just curious but how did the landlord "catch" you?


----------



## Olivia27

I'm currently at work and really shouldn't be on my phone, but this is so ridiculous I just got to say this: did you sign a lease that clearly stated 6 gallons is the maximum tank volume you are allowed to have? This may sound stupid but if you still have a copy of your lease terms and agreements dig it up and find that clause. It's got to be there on the fine prints somewhere. My apartment clearly stated - in bolded letters - that I am only allowed 50 gallons total. So I'm fairly confident the same term can be found in leases for other apartments near or far. If there is no mention of maximum tank size, your landlord has no right to make up rules as they go. Law can't be pulled out of thin air! =\ I personally would try to fight back. 

That's all I have. Sorry I can't do more.


----------



## BettaStarter24

My landlord didn't specify gallon limit that I know of. If it doesn't specify on your lease fight it.


----------



## BettaBeau

My apartment complex has a 10 gallon limit, it is in my lease.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Yes, it was on the lease specifying no pets, part of HOA as well  In fairness, I should've only had two tanks but it's really hard when you love these bettas... I just thought it would've been okay because she NEVER visits, but apparently she was notified that maintenance needed to access my unit and I wasn't answering my phone and she had to allow them in. 

I'm thinking about setting up a tank at work and keeping one of the boys listed on here, but still two has to go 

Thank you guys for the support, and landlords have much more control than the renters, that's how it is here in the SF Bay Area. You either abide or get kicked out, they can easily replace you with the number of people looking for housing here.


----------



## Olivia27

Ugh that sucks. I do wonder why property owners have to be so paranoid about pet ownership when The US has one of the world's most prevalent pet owner population. What was it, 1 out of 3 homes have dogs? 

Anyway. 

Space is also my enemy unfortunately. But if I end up with a vacant spot in the foster house - worse comes to worse - I can foster whoever hasn't found a home yet.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016

I just sent on two fosters i was watching while their owner was on a cruise, so I also can offer to foster if you need them out before they find permanent homes. I'll definitely have the space for at least two of them.


----------



## igloo

Where are you located in bay area?
I have a 10 gallon heated filtered tank with one VT male currently. With a divider I think I can have another betta.
Though I have a long history with fish, I am pretty new with betta (He is my wife's impulsive buy). So you can put me in the backup list. I will be gladly take one in if no one picks them up by the deadline.


----------



## chocolateturtle

I'm in San Mateo, and I prefer to do local pick up and can drive to a place within reason but if worse comes to worse, I can ship them. I had one person express interest for Adam and one for Thai but nothing is confirmed yet. Will let you know by Friday :/


----------



## igloo

I am in San Jose. It's totally fine for me to drive up to San Mateo.



chocolateturtle said:


> I'm in San Mateo, and I prefer to do local pick up and can drive to a place within reason but if worse comes to worse, I can ship them. I had one person express interest for Adam and one for Thai but nothing is confirmed yet. Will let you know by Friday :/


----------



## cakes488

Unless it's a dire emergency they are not supposed to go into your apartment..if they need to access the unit they need to give you notice...they can't just let themselves in....like I said unless it's a dire emergency. 

If needed maybe you could set up two tanks at work?? LOL I'll get you fired...maybe you could explain what's going on.....

I'm just saying because I was going to set up a tank at work so I bought the petsmart 2.5 gallon i think it was great choice..it was $13.00 and the footprint is small I could easily fit two tanks and run sponge filters with one pump. 12" wide 8"high and 6" wide


----------



## chocolateturtle

cakes488 said:


> Unless it's a dire emergency they are not supposed to go into your apartment..if they need to access the unit they need to give you notice...they can't just let themselves in....like I said unless it's a dire emergency.
> 
> If needed maybe you could set up two tanks at work?? LOL I'll get you fired...maybe you could explain what's going on.....
> 
> I'm just saying because I was going to set up a tank at work so I bought the petsmart 2.5 gallon i think it was great choice..it was $13.00 and the footprint is small I could easily fit two tanks and run sponge filters with one pump. 12" wide 8"high and 6" wide


I got the tank set up at work, it's a small 2 gallon tank. I want to keep my cube professional, having more than one tank is a bit too much. My boss was kinda meh about it, but he's fine with one.


----------



## chocolateturtle

igloo said:


> I am in San Jose. It's totally fine for me to drive up to San Mateo.


I'll be going down to San Jose Sunday to drop off Adam since someone expressed interest for him, I'm going to miss him so much but I dont think he'll do well in a 3 gallon tank T___T He's just so beautiful!! 

Atlas would love a home if you're able to take him, he's marbling right now and a really active guy. I'll be in the SJ/Sunnyvale for lunch, would you want to meet at a LPS in San Jose on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## igloo

Oh! I am thrilled. Yes I can take Atlas. I have more time on Sat (available from 12pm to 2pm) but can meet you on Sun (around 1:30-2:30). Somewhere around west sj/sunnyvale/cupertino?



chocolateturtle said:


> I'll be going down to San Jose Sunday to drop off Adam since someone expressed interest for him, I'm going to miss him so much but I dont think he'll do well in a 3 gallon tank T___T He's just so beautiful!!
> 
> Atlas would love a home if you're able to take him, he's marbling right now and a really active guy. I'll be in the SJ/Sunnyvale for lunch, would you want to meet at a LPS in San Jose on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## chocolateturtle

igloo said:


> Oh! I am thrilled. Yes I can take Atlas. I have more time on Sat (available from 12pm to 2pm) but can meet you on Sun (around 1:30-2:30). Somewhere around west sj/sunnyvale/cupertino?


Let's do Saturday! I'll PM you location.


----------



## Mr2KiEu

Has anyone taken Thai yet? I'm interested. I work in Redwood City, so I can def. stop by San Mateo any time M-F. after 3:30pm. lmk. Thanks!


----------



## igloo

Finally had the chance to take some pictures of Atlas. He is so beautiful.


----------



## chocolateturtle

igloo said:


> Finally had the chance to take some pictures of Atlas. He is so beautiful.


OMG!!! He's blossomed into a beauty and looks really good


----------



## Brandi1225

Wow! Atlas is so incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Crash

Gah, I love Thai. Wish I had the space...I'm pushing 6 tanks now and I would have more if I wasn't so paranoid about heaters :lol:


----------



## treysi

I wish I lived in your area, have been wanting to buy some new fish


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Closed.








BF Rules Please Read Before Posting


Welcome to www.bettafish.com! This is a community for Betta lovers to discuss all aspects of Betta fish ownership and care, ask and answer Betta-related questions, share pictures, stories, etc. We're passionate about our Betta and know that others are, too. The rules below are in place to help...




www.bettafish.com


----------

